# Ears a little small??



## Vipergerman (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey guys, I?ve read many other posts on this but I wanted a personal opinion on this puppy?s ear size. Please see attachment. Picture is at 6 weeks! Thanks!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this your puppy? Is she pure-bred?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Cute puppy. Not sure if she is purebred but when Shadow was very young her ears were small as well. She was about 4 weeks in this picture, and the tip of her one ear is missing, but they were still little ears. 
Your pup looks younger then 6 weeks.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

a little small for his age? breed? ability to hear??

they look to be of correct proportion for its size.


----------



## Vipergerman (Oct 22, 2017)

Thanks for the replies. We saw the parents when we got him so he should be pure but with these ears I am really questioning it. They offered AKC paperwork but I don't plan on breeding or showing or anything so I didn't get it from the breeder. Paperwork has his birthday as Sep 4th so he would be 7 weeks tomorrow and I took the picture yesterday.

Seems to hear fine! I have read that every puppy is different..being that some have disproportionate ears when they're young and others have ears that grow as they grow. So we'll see I guess!

Admins, sorry if this post is in the wrong section...i see now that there's a section devoted to ears!


----------



## Vipergerman (Oct 22, 2017)

We saw two of his sisters when we got him. One also had small ears like him and the other had ears that were flipped down like what I am used to seeing...


----------



## Vipergerman (Oct 22, 2017)

test


----------

